# House names on Real Estate websites



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

When I look at the real estate websites, the houses and lots have names (for example Hertzberg, GIOVANNINI, etc). Do these names have any meaning besides being identifiers? In Seattle, I'd use an address or an MLS number.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Funny that you can even search on the names you mention eg "GIOVANNINI bienes raices", and you jump right to the house you are interested in in Chapala.

In this case I think GIOVANNINI is a nickname used by either the seller or the agent - maybe the owner's last name. My wife and I assigned our own nicknames for various houses when we were looking - like one house had a slice of watermelon ceramic on the kitchen wall. We called that "the watermelon house". You often see names like "the house of cats", or "wendie's castle".


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

lat19n is correct. They are simply identifiers and can be just about anything.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

there is a MLS in Chapala for the whole area so you do not have to look at every single realtor. nothing else.he names are usually the name of the owners. There are also houses sold by owners and for those you have to look for signs.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

wanghaozhi said:


> When I look at the real estate websites, the houses and lots have names (for example Hertzberg, GIOVANNINI, etc). Do these names have any meaning besides being identifiers? In Seattle, I'd use an address or an MLS number.


I've also found houses have nicknames in Mexico. Often it's grandiose one on ceramic tiles named by the expat owners of a nice place-- "La hacienda Smith" or "El Palacio del Toro Cojo", as if the property had some historic significance. Funny thing where I live is that the town folk will take it upon themselves to name house even if the owners don't, focusing on some distinctive detail about the structure or grounds. I live in a modest place referred to as _El Barco_ because somebody found that partially constructed second floor on top of an elongated ground floor resembled a wheel-house, even though there's no nautical theme. Go figure.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

As it was explained to me, you will find that most of the time it is the owners last name.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks, all*

Thanks for the info, all. :thumb:


----------

